# Rescue Effort



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Just wanted to share with you guys a few pics of a baby squirrel that me and my girls rescued last...my older one cried after we dropped him off at the rescue centre. Really cute little guy seemd to have been abandoned.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Awww it is so cute! I used to know a guy outside of Barrie that had a pet squirrel that lived in the tree in his front yard... was still wild but tame at the same time.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

ever sweet. i had pet squirrels when i was little but they were the cute little brown/red kind with the stripe on their tail. they lived under my shed and used to eat out of my hand and climb on me. my mom still lives there and now there's chipmunks that i can play with when i visit her. good job on the rescue.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice. I love the little squirrels in my parent's backyard - the little red ones. Chipmunks were always a fav sight in the forest out back there too.

I'd be sad to see the little guys go too. Good job on the rescue - hope they didn't become too tame


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

cool! I rescued a baby red squirrel about 8 weeks ago, we started introducing him back to the ravine in my backyard about 3 weeks ago, would bring him into the garage at night (in a cage) but left open to roam during the day in the ravine, just one day he didn't come back 

we left the cage back there just in case


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweeee super adorable! My dad brought home a litter of raccoons one night and we had them for a few days before being able to bring them in. They are super adorable but very vocal D:

I do love the squirrels


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah i wanted to keep him but my wife kept screaming every time he came near her so i know that wasn't happening cuz i gave him free roam of the place and he just scurried everywhere which has got me thinking about a dog now, one of those toy doggy thingys lol...or maybe someone will start domesticating squirrelsi'll for sure get one!!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

My cousins in West Guilford never had a normal pet... skunks, fox, dog/wolf cross, raccoon...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Very cute! Reminds me of an old friend who kept an abandoned baby squirrel inside his house. He was very friendly, and would climb up through my back and sit on my shoulder! It was very cool, but kinda hurt my back a bit (pointy toe nails I guess ).

Good job on rescue!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Cute little guy.

Nice to see someone caring for TO's wildlife. I love how these animals have adapted to city life, better than us may I add 

I have great respect for raccoons, squirrels, groundhogs, foxes, rabbits, skunks and all the rest of the little critters who are the constant target of our hatred.

Hope he does alright!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I like having wildlife close by as well except for that raccoon from hell that was tearing up roof shingles and clawing/chewing the wood away on mine and my neighbours roofs. I cut back the tree branches that year so if he wanted to get on the roof there would be a 15' fall to get there but somehow he still got onto the roof last year as well. Two years of destruction and this year he stopped. I can only surmise that he is dead or the city trapped the nuisance and has done away with him somehow.
We have conservation land nearby and I have seen a lot of wildlife but this year there are a lot of rabbits around that we usually never see. I guess it may do with the wet summer we have had and the grass growing when we usually have a drought.
Does El Nino have something to do with the rabbit cycle? Hmmm?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Chris S said:


> Cute little guy.
> 
> Nice to see someone caring for TO's wildlife. I love how these animals have adapted to city life, better than us may I add
> 
> ...


Not quite all of us hate them... they may irritate me on occasion but that is about the worst of it. I am the only person that I know that doesn't find the scent of a skunk in the air nauseating. Their smell really doesn't bother me.

It is unfortunate when those animals habitats and ours intermix and a bit of a battle ensues. A good example was the coyote this year that was tracked. They was talk about killing it, till clearer heads prevailed and it was supposed to be trapped and then released back into the wild. to a great extent we are the interlopers... not them.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah thanks everybodyjust trying to do my part!! lol can't help but have a soft spot for cute furry little animals


----------

